# Help with aromatase inhibitor



## ken Sass (Nov 18, 2012)

well my endo has my test at a rockin 882 but my e2 is at 80 no problems i.e. itchy nipps but my joints hurt like hell so i was gonna try some aromasin 12.5 mg to try and slowly bring it down a little thought every 3 days might be the ticket. suggestions ? thanks


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: help with ai*

Bingo brother.... I would suggest you do just exactly that- Aromasin 12.5 mg e3day in your case while on trt OR you can try ading some Mast  

Respect Brother,
Vette


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: help with ai*

running mast as well, any sides from aromasin?


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: help with ai*

Not to hijack, but I thought sore joints was caused by low e2?   Or is it both?


----------



## losieloos (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: help with ai*

High/ low e2 have the same sides correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 19, 2012)

e2 needs to be right too much or too little can cause joint hell


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 19, 2012)

Ken you should be g2g at 12.5 e3D.  Are you cruising at the moment, or are you on a test/mast cycle?


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 19, 2012)

not really a cycle more of a super cruise


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 19, 2012)

blood was done when i was on strict trt


----------

